# Spring is Here! And I need some shade



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

The weather has warned quite a bit here in Maryland, so we can all spend more time outside! I have an open pen, in addition to a closed in run, so I need some suggestions for chicken hardy, chicken edible shrubbery for shading, hiding in etc. Thanks!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chicken edible shrubbery for shade wont last long if the chickens eat it! Besides, any shrubbery you plant in the chicken pen will eventually be dug up by your chickens exposing roots which will kill the bushes.
You might be better off somehow rigging up a cheap tarp for shade. 
Others might post here with more ideas for shade.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Shade cloth works well in addition to shrubs or bushes you can plant that provide shade.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shade cloth is my first go to. It allows air movement and can be easily moved or adjusted for the weather. 

Depending on the space existing some shrubs will do OK but they will be dead in short order if the birds can only focus on that small area. When mine free ranged they had about an acre to do whatever they wanted and because of that none of my plantings ever suffered for it.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I love that your chicken wear those lovely scarves.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Last year,I moved my coop so a couple of trees I planted years ago were in between the coop and afternoon/evening sun.My nursery is the same way.My chickens run the yard but the coop gets so hot during the day,they lay eggs in the yard in July and August.I hope this year it will be better.I also positioned the doors facing west so they get the breeze and have 2 fans,1 blowing out and 1 blowing in.You can also put ice in their water,my chickens love it.I live in the middle of a 5 acre field and it's hot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I use privet (lagustrum). You can keep it a hedge, or a bush or keep trimming the bottom and it will make a tree. I have one coop in all day sun and this makes things better especially after 2 oclock when the sun is blocked by those bushes and the trio stay under them.

I protect the root area with wire fencing laid down flat. I have that fence stuff laid down all over the place especially where I've mulched and don't want it messed up. I have some black rubber mulch I'm putting down and bought the fencing in black plastic so you can't see it.


----------

